# Warranty Service Issues



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

We purchased a 28KRS new from our local dealer here in Iowa. I could have saved $1500 driving to Wisconsin but decided to "buy local" and thought if we had a warranty issue, the local dealer would be more apt to fixing things.
At delivery, we pointed out the decals were peeling and two of the blinds had broken strings. There was a gouge on the front door molding that happened on the lot-not a defect. The shower floor has a "soft spot" in it-probably needs some kind of reinforcement??
During the summer, I called several times and was told parts were not in yet. I finally took my Kargoroo to the dealer on Dec. 15 to leave it until it was fixed. We are in the 2nd week of February and nothing has been done. I drove out to the dealer to find it parked in a dirt lot with nothing done. The "Service Manager" is never there. The owner says he'll find out whats going on and get back to me. Thats been a month ago.
Do most people just fix their own? Is this typical for RV dealers? This is our first RV, so we don't have any other experience to go by.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That kind of poor customer service would have me steaming









I would be on the phone with Keystone right now to see if they will call your dealer and get to the bottom of it. Keystone Outback Division (574) 535-2100

Dawn


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Soory for you problems. I think it is time to become a squeeky wheel. I would call Keystone to complain and also put your concerns in writing to the dealer ship including repair expectations. They are just sitting on the unit hoping your will get discouraged and go away. So much for the local dealer


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

You are far more patient than I am, heads would be rolling by now!! Contact Keystone and follow up in writing to both the dealership and Keystone. Don't put up with that crap at all. If they stall long enough it will be out of warranty, that's why you have to document everything.
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Soory for you problems. I think it is time to become a squeeky wheel. I would call Keystone to complain and also put your concerns in writing to the dealer ship including repair expectations. They are just sitting on the unit hoping your will get discouraged and go away. So much for the local dealer


Thanks for the advice. I hate being that crabby customer, but enough is enough.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

KARGOROOER said:


> Soory for you problems. I think it is time to become a squeeky wheel. I would call Keystone to complain and also put your concerns in writing to the dealer ship including repair expectations. They are just sitting on the unit hoping your will get discouraged and go away. So much for the local dealer


Thanks for the advice. I hate being that crabby customer, but enough is enough.
[/quote]

Crabby? I don't think you're being crabby at all, you should be furious! Your TT has been at your dealer for 2 months now and nothing has been done. I could understand if it was only a week or two...

Did you ever find out if they even received the parts?

BTW, What is the name of your dealer? Maybe others here have some input or have dealt with them before.

Have you called Keystone yet? Want me to do it??


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

This is difficult but you have two choices here:

1. Become the squeeky wheel and pester the h*** out of the dealership owner every day repeatedly on the status of your job. They may or may not do the stuff right ....... They have given you an indication of their business tactics already.

2. Pick up your trailer and call Keystone (Talk to Team Challenger- if memory is correct) for a list of authorized warranty repair centers within a reasonable distance of your location. Investigate the list and try a new place.

Good luck as this situation stinks!

Map Guy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

KARGOROOER said:


> Soory for you problems. I think it is time to become a squeeky wheel. I would call Keystone to complain and also put your concerns in writing to the dealer ship including repair expectations. They are just sitting on the unit hoping your will get discouraged and go away. So much for the local dealer


Thanks for the advice. I hate being that crabby customer, but enough is enough.
[/quote]

Ok its time to bypass crabby and go straight to Postal







this time of year they should have no excuse.
Call Keystone.

John


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Soory for you problems. I think it is time to become a squeeky wheel. I would call Keystone to complain and also put your concerns in writing to the dealer ship including repair expectations. They are just sitting on the unit hoping your will get discouraged and go away. So much for the local dealer


Thanks for the advice. I hate being that crabby customer, but enough is enough.
[/quote]

Crabby? I don't think you're being crabby at all, you should be furious! Your TT has been at your dealer for 2 months now and nothing has been done. I could understand if it was only a week or two...

Did you ever find out if they even received the parts?

BTW, What is the name of your dealer? Maybe others here have some input or have dealt with them before.

Have you called Keystone yet? Want me to do it??















[/quote]
[/quote]The name of the dealer is Autorama RV Center. They are located in Des Moines, IA.


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. I called the dealer today and they are setting up for a show this weekend. Nobody in service. The owners not there either. I'll call Keystone and see if they can get anything done. Racing season starts in March and I really want my trailer back!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Maybe you should hang out at the show and let people know about there service









John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Maybe you should hang out at the show and let people know about there service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guaranteed this will get their full attention! The squeeky wheel always gets the grease!

Map Guy


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

map guy said:


> 2. Pick up your trailer and call Keystone (Talk to Team Challenger- if memory is correct) for a list of authorized warranty repair centers within a reasonable distance of your location. Investigate the list and try a new place.
> 
> Map Guy


This is exactly what my DH would do. He hit a deer a while ago & took it to the dealer to get it fixed. They were dragging their feet getting it done, so he picked it up and took it elsewhere. I know he wouldn't hesitate to do it with the OB.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I think you call and set an appointment with the owner. Then tell him you're not leaving until they get something in motion. I would also tell him if nothing happens immediately that you are contacting the Better Business Bureau.....This typically gets their attention.

I think we have all become tolerant of poor service.....In this case, you have been more than tolerant...Time to get some action. Good luck.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When you do write to keystone, or even when you call them, ensure they understand when these problems were first brought to the dealers attention. Keystone probably won't cover the gouge in the door, so you will have to keep on the dealer for that one, but the other stuff should have been fixed by now.

From this point forward, all of your correspondence should be in writing, cc'd to Keystone, with copies maintained for yourself. It might not even be a bad idea to send it "return receipt", so the dealership can't claim " we never received that".

It might not hurt to stop by the show, and have a conversation with the owner, maybe loud enough so that others looking may hear....









Tim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Maybe you should hang out at the show and let people know about there service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooh, I like that idea!







If that doesn't get your trailer fixed, nothing will!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

KARGOROOER,

I have had a similar experience. I have been trying to get the dealer to fix my problems sice Oct 2006. It has been sitting on the dealers lot waitng for repairs for 2 1/2 months. I hade to file a BBB complaint and get Keystone involved. Keystone is coordinating things and trying to get the dealer motivated but it hasn't help much. Keystone called me today to tell me they were about half thru the repairs.


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

I should have camped out at the RV show. I'm sure other potential customers would be interested in their great service. The "service" manager promised my trailer back either Monday or Tuesday this week. The closest Outback dealer is 150 miles away.







The owner is never there. The manager claimed all of the delays are parts delays, but cannot tell me what parts are not here. Its such a joke!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Maybe you should hang out at the show and let people know about there service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooh, I like that idea!







If that doesn't get your trailer fixed, nothing will!
[/quote]

I like the way you think...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

KARGOROOER said:


> The closest Outback dealer is 150 miles away.


Don't look for the closest Outback dealer. Look for the closest *Keystone  * dealer.

Ed


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

unfortunately, this is a problem throughout the RV industry. there are a few dealers that are better, but it's certainly not ideal. i agree with the others. call keystone. previous posts can attest to the fact that at least keystone can add some leverage to your case. from what i've seen from our fellow OBers, keystone is very helpful in standing behind you at the dealer. good luck!! keep us posted, and hopefully others who are considering a purchase will see your post here and reconsider the dealership where they choose to purchase. you may even want to clue this dealer in to this site, and let him know that a couple thousand happy OB owners will not be buying from his dealership when it's time to upgrade







!!

scott


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

I finally picked up the Kargoroo on March 3rd. They fixed everything that was on my list and did a good job!
It took 3 months, but its back in my driveway.









The Service Manager was polite and thanked me for my patience. I would hate to see how long it would have taken if I wasn't one of their customers.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

